# Does anyone else's Flowerhorn do this?



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a little "trick" my flowerhorn does for attention. He swims in a circle this part of it is upside down.


















It's like look what I can do.....watch meeeee! :lol:


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

LOL mine does that sometimes when he chases my finger he swims realllly slow when he's upside down and it cracks me up.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Both my FH's do it when I am giving other fish in the room attention. Just like my kids, look at me mom look what I can do! :lol:


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!!
That is hilarious, I didn't know healthy fish could swim upside down.
You have to get a video & post it on youtube.
Get both of them to do it in sequece.

Your fish are awesome.


----------



## underOATH87 (Apr 14, 2007)

that is awsome, but leaves me to believe he's a "special needs" fish, does he ride the short bus and wear a padded helmet? LOL, jk. Love it, wish my fish would do that.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks LG we laugh at them all the time too. I will have to get a video of it. My 2 FH's are in different tanks on the opposite sides of the room so I'll try to get them showing off together. Now that I think back ( I have a mind like a sive :lol: sorry ) we did talk about Betas a couple of years ago. Good memory.....man I'm getting old! :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks underOATH :lol: Ya, he rides the short bus who do you think he sits next to? :lol: But we don't where padded helmets any more we grew out of them. :lol:


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

My male convict would do that between the glass and his spawning clay pot, I dont think he did it for attention though, he just seemed to enjoy it :lol:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Not a FH but my BP used to do that too. Sometimes she would go through the whole tank doing slow circles through the plants etc...freaked me out the first time I saw it, then after that realised that she was having fun/showing off...

God I love your FH!!! (and not just cause he can do tricks!! :wink: )


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I could be wrong cichlidfeesh he could be doing it because he is just enjoying himself. It just seems when I'm at another tank he will start doing this, then when I watch him he will keep going. Do fish get dizzy? :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: Thanks Barb :lol: Hey I just got a new tank. A 70g bow front corner tank. My daughter had it and didn't want it any more  . Needs a little work and a filter but a cool tank. Tomorrow I get another 29g too. Ok my other daughter is calling me, I have to go rock. I love playing the drums!!!!!! Go!!! rock band!!!!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL... mine did that when his tank was to small, thats really it, he stopped when I moved him to a bigger tank.


----------

